# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  powerbeats 3

## Barlong

καλησπερα



Εχω τα powerbeats 3 τα οποια χαλασαν και δεν μου τα φτιαχνει η αντιπροσωπεια εδω. Υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να μου στειλει την αποδειξη που ηλεκτρονικα για να μπορεσω να κανω extend την εγγγυηση και να μου τα φτιαξουν? 
Τα εχω αλλαξει 2 φορες μεχρι τωρα αρα το σειριακο δεν νομιζω οτι πειραζει που δεν θα ταιριαζει με την αποδειξη 

Δεν την θελω για καποιο αλλο λογο!

----------

